
OpenAI plays DOTA against former professionals in an hour - ipsum2
https://www.twitch.tv/openai
======
tomkinson
Where and when will the match against Vancouver Dota World Championship team
be played later this month, anyone know? Can public watch in Vancouver without
a Dota pass?

~~~
xyzzyz
When the TI took place in Seattle, there was a big screen in the park behind
Key Arena where public could hang out and sit without buying any ticket. You
can also always just watch online for free.

------
sidcool
Other Thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17693169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17693169)

------
wuschel
Humans lost. Would anyone care to comment on the conceptional design of the AI
in play?

A comment from one of the OpenAI members: "The neural network in place is
comparable to an ant brain". How would you quantify this, and what are the
parameters?

~~~
jsheard
That game was just a warm-up with random audience members on the human team,
up next is the best-of-three set with 99.95% skill percentile humans.

~~~
eerikkivistik
Pro game against OpenAI starting in 2 minutes.

~~~
haeffin
It's not a pro game, those are still amateur players (some of them ex-pros).

------
justicezyx
With the typical reddit style: H.Y.P.E.D.!

